# Are you into guns?



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

If so, please register for a great chance to win some excellent prizes!

http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/f26/ati-gunstocks-870-halo-side-saddle-giveaway-104384/


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

illegal to own in this country..........sadly


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I view guns as a necessary tool than a hobby. I can shoot pretty well tho. The military kinda took the fun out of it.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a Remington 12 gauge shotgun, and a bone collector inline muzzle loader, I use them for hunting and sporting clays 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

ive got an air rifle, does that count


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

Into guns? Yes
Able to afford the hobby? No

We have a Ruger 10-22, Taurus .22, Marlin .22, 40cal Glock, Mossberg 500 12 gauge, and a Springfield 30.06 from WWI. 

Just a small arsenal lol


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes........


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, only wish Texas would pass open carry, I hate having to conceal. 


Jim


----------



## MommyWoes (Sep 4, 2012)

Into firearms, why yes, yes I am. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Has anyone seen these? http://helpgun.com/the-new-ammunition-that-has-gun-owners-drooling-the-liberty-digest/

Watch the videos.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

LittleWings said:


> Has anyone seen these? http://helpgun.com/the-new-ammunition-that-has-gun-owners-drooling-the-liberty-digest/
> 
> Watch the videos.


I seen them a while back posted on FB , personally I'm not interested. Any bullet can kill , you don't need a special kind that costs more.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Guns are evil! That's why I don't own ONE.


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

A gun is no more evil than a # 2 pencil. But that's just my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes. It depends on who is holding the pencil or the gun.


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

I agree with that 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

wclee said:


> A gun is no more evil than a # 2 pencil. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Go back and reread my post a little slower....


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Yea I got it was just giving my two cents worth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

rob said:


> illegal to own in this country..........sadly


It was towards this statement.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Evil money pits. So many accessories! My poor little bargain basement .243, had I of only known. Its like a VW fox went to Chip Foose.


----------



## wmpd210 (Jul 1, 2012)

When Jim mentioned open carry was illegal in Texas, I didn't believe him. Texas? Cowboys? (not referring to the football players!) I had to Google it and found out he is correct! Bill Pickett and Texas Jack are rolling around in their graves! What has your fine state turned into?


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

I love my guns and hunting I have a Mossberg 830 special 12 gauge and a ruger 22

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Rett99 said:


> I love my guns and hunting I have a Mossberg 830 special 12 gauge and a ruger 22
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


Nice! Those are auto-loaders right?

I picked a Mossberg 500a 12 gauge pump with 2 barrels (a long and a short), a wooden stock, a pistol grip and heat shield last night for $250.00. 
Its in great shape!
I have a 45 year old Remington 22 that still shoots great. It was my fathers.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice deal and my 12 gauge is pump and the ruger is an auto-loader I was looking to get a tactical shotty soon 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I wasn't planning on this one. It was offered and I jumped on it. Gotta sell some chickens now to help pay for it.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice I'm about to buy some more chickens then sell some eggs to buy one

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't have fun with guns. I would get all the free ammo and choice of 50 cal, assault rifle and pistol. I can shoot 36/40 with assault rifle tho. I used to work on a gun range as the medic. Afterward I'd have to clean my weapon and the officers.

It's not hard. You hold your breath, aim it, keep a good position and pull the trigger like you mean it.


----------

